# many a questions!



## kjgentry (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello all, i will be vacationing in north myrtle beach the 7th-14th. I will be fishing/crabbing a lot during my time here. Will be surf fishing, pier fishing, i have rented a tandem kayak to play around on so i might be fishing from it with my brother in the waterways,and crabbing from the pier and kayak possibly. I have many questions to ask of local fishermen about the area and what not so here goes!

1: from the research i have done i see the bait to go with is sand fleas, shrimp, and possibly finger mullet. My question is whats the best bait/tackle shop around that has good fresh bait for a reasonable price.

2:cherry groove pier looks to be about 3 or 4 blocks from my rental. Is the fishing there still good or is it to much of pedestrian walk way now?

3:Not really sure what type of fish will be around so i plan on mixing it up some from the beach/pier/kayak. Looking for fish to keep and eat, what fish usually run this time of year?

4:best place to put in off the shore and on the back water for a kayak?
Me and my brother really would like to find a back water to put the kayak in and find a oyster bed close by to use shrimp/popping corks to fish for drum/ flounder... best place for such a trip out?

5:1st time surf fishing, from what i have read using 2-8oz pyramid sinks are the way to go. using a 3 way swivel and heavy duty leader w. a circle hook and live bait. best for surf fishing? and is that much weight really needed? i can see a 2oz, but 8 if needed barring the current?

6: and if that doesn't quench my thirst for fishing is there any cheap reliable/cheap party boat charters in the area that always seem to deliver?

any and all knowledge is grateful! good luck on finding the big ones!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

kjgentry said:


> Hello all, i will be vacationing in north myrtle beach the 7th-14th. I will be fishing/crabbing a lot during my time here. Will be surf fishing, pier fishing, i have rented a tandem kayak to play around on so i might be fishing from it with my brother in the waterways,and crabbing from the pier and kayak possibly. I have many questions to ask of local fishermen about the area and what not so here goes!
> 
> 1: from the research i have done i see the bait to go with is sand fleas, shrimp, and possibly finger mullet. My question is whats the best bait/tackle shop around that has good fresh bait for a reasonable price.
> 
> ...


1. Best bait shop in your area is probably Eugene Platts. Best around is Perry's Bait and Tackle in Murrels Inlet. Garden City Bait and Tackle is good too but doesn't have all the live stuff that Perry's does. 

2. CG like everywhere is hit or miss fishing. Be warned they're awful pricey and the staff isn't the friendliest around. 

3. Whiting, pompano, blues, Spanish, they're catching some black drum and spadefish from the piers, ect. 

4. Can't help too much there. The oyster shell recycling place I think you can launch at down in MI right before Huntington Beach State Park. Don't leave anything valuable in your car. 

5. No way you need anywhere near 8 oz for SC. A couple 2s for the pier, plenty of 3 oz, and a couple of 4s should cover you for everything you'll need. Pyramid sinkers. Never seen anyone use a 3 way swivel rig in the salt. Either use a fishfinder (think Carolina rig with a snap swivel where the egg sinker would go, clip on your pyramid sinker) or 2 drop bottom rig (sold everywhere or tie your own). 

6. Party boats are generally a waste of money. Too much riding and not enough fishing (or catching). One time my dad told the captain "That's the first time I've ever fished with lead that weighted more than the fish I caught." and he was right. Of course he was a few too many beers under.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I watch the Cherry Grove pier web cam everyday and I have to tell you that in the couple of months that i have been doing so I have only seen one fish get pulled in. Not to say that they arent catching them but when im looking at 60 people with lines in the water i kind of expect to see a fish every once in a while. Cherry Grove pier is not on my list of to do's when i come down next month


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you have the time you may want to take a look at Springmaid Pier. Friendly staff, reasonalble prices and good people. You may also want to think about Garden City Pier. We have our own resident celebrity "Skink" that works there and I am sure he would be glad to point you in the right direction. But most of all just have a good time, life is too short not too.:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome, Skink's the stink! lol..I've never met the guy but im sure if he aint fishing he's talking about fishin'


----------



## kjgentry (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks for the comments!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

SmoothLures said:


> 2. CG like everywhere is hit or miss fishing. Be warned they're awful pricey and the staff isn't the friendliest around.


Since we vacation just down the beach from there every year, I can fully verify this comment.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

They had five people putting lines in the water the other day. On a mediocre day most piers have at least that many king rigs standing....they had five people fishing period.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

*Take to the Highway!! 17 that is*

Kj,
I have fished the piers in Myrtle Beach, and if I can save you some frustration, I'll try. First, avoid Cherry Grove pier, unless you just want to bottom fish, then you'll be okay. If you attempt to go off the end, the locals there are very cliquish (pronounced Clik-ish) meaning "ones that don't like newcomers, and only fish within their klan." Cherry Grove pier has alot of guys that exclusively fish there, and don't want any new people around to show them up!! However, if you take to the highway, 17 South that is, and go a few miles down the road, you will come to Apache pier and campground. The people that fish there tend to be much more helpful, and aren't quite so stuffy or arrogant if you happen to accidentally cast over their lines. There are a lot of father/son match-ups up there too. The pier there boasts that it is the longest pier on the east coast, and the fishing there can be fantastic if you hit it right. I was up there about 6 years ago, and caught 3 kings in about 35 minutes one day. Within a hours time there were about 10 kings brought up on the deck. No lie!! If your not sure how to live bait fish for king mackeral, or cobia, just ask someone to help you and the people that fish there are very helpful. A new Bass Pro Shops isn't very far from there, and the Wal-Mart on Kings Hwy has a good selection of tackle as well. Last but not least, as the sun sets, that pier has a nice dance floor at the center of it,and you can shag til your hearts content. Live bands perform on Fri. and Sat. nights, and it is a great way to drown the memory of a bad day's fishin. I hope these suggestions have helped you in some way. Dunedevil


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*Agree*

I have fished all the piers except Cherry Grove. I was gonna try CG but after calling pier to ask a few questions and was talked to like a dog, I never set foot on it.

The remaining piers were all friendly, but without question Apache would be my recommendation. By the way Apache also has bathrooms near the end with plumbing and intercom on end from which you can call pier house or restaruant to place an order.


----------



## kjgentry (Jul 9, 2010)

Thx a ton guys, personally @ this point i dont care if i catch just bait. Just looking forward to go fishing w my brother and my father.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

These guys are right on the money about Apache. I've also noticed there tends to be a lot more variety of fish around the pier and overall the fishing is a lot better.


----------

